# Two dead vents



## mfisher1 (Jan 31, 2010)

I just looked in my tank and found a dead vent. It was very 'fresh' and looked quite healthy. After looking more, I found another dead one in the bottom a small water feature at the front of the tank. It had lost some color and looked a bit 'fuzzy' much like dead fish do...

I've had these vents for a couple years-started with 6 in densely planted 56 gallon aquarium. Healthy, happy, and apparently little agression (as vents are known for). They've been good egg layers and I've been slowly introducing some of the first successful young I've reared in with the parents. I'm not sure how many we've released, but not more than 5 or 6. One of the dead was a fairly young frog, the other was one of the originals...

I'm surprised to suddenly have issues. I'm concerned it's gotten cold at night or aggression is occurring. Any thoughts? I'm worried I'll lose more-is there anything I should do to check their health? In general they look healthy. I plan to cover the tank to keep heat in (thought this wasn't an issue last year and it was equally cold.) I'll watch the overnight temps and report back too. I haven't checked in a long time as all was well.

One quick question too... How long do vents typically live in captivity? I thought most dart frogs were fairly long-lived.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## mfisher1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Bump it up


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

2 years is indeed short lived.

Some dart frogs live for over 10 years....

You should post more info. Temp. Humid. feeding. Suppliments...ect..


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I would run a fecal and monitor temperatures, seems kind of strange that they died and looked "healthy".


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Not to sound like the harbinger of doom here, but it may be a good idea to test for chytrid, esp. if there were wild-caught specimens of animal/plant origin recently introduced.


----------

